# Problem mit Umbruch in Tabelle



## Nasenbaer (1. November 2003)

Hi,
mir ist aufgefallen, dass sehr lange Wörter oder einfach nur zusammenbeschriebener Unsinn (d.h. ohne Leerzeichen) nicht automatisch am Ende einer Tabellenspalte umbebrochen werden. (soll ja auch normalerweise nicht sein)

Leider kann es dadurch vorkommen, dass gerade bei öffentlichen Bereichen wie Gästebuch oder Kommentarfunktion Spamer mein Website-design zerstören, weil die Tabllen-Zeller entsprechend breiter wird.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit dies irgendwie zu unterbinden - also eine Art Zwangsumbruch auch mittem im Wort herbeizuführen oder muss ich immer regelmäßig kontrollen ob einer Misst gebaut hat?

Mfg Nasenbaer


----------



## FLASHStyler (1. November 2003)

Ich glaube man kann das Problem beheben, indem man feste Größen bei Zeilen und Spalten setz.


----------



## Sven Mintel (1. November 2003)

Mittels HTML gibts da nix.Falls es dein eigenes Gästebuch ist,könntest du es z.B. mittels PHP machen:

```
<?php
$text='DasistderTextdeneinwnignetterBesuchereingegebenhatummeinSeitendesignzuzerschiessen';
$text=wordwrap($text,25,' ', 1);
echo $text;
?>
```
....Das würde bspw. in der Benutzereingabe($text) in Wörtern jeweils nach dem 25 Zeichen ein Leerzeichen einfügen Die Ausgabe wäre Dann:

```
DasistderTextdeneinwnigne tterBesuchereingegebenhat  ummeinSeitendesignzuzersc hiessen
```
(in deiner Seite würde dann an den Leerstellen umgebrochen werden können.)


----------



## Nasenbaer (1. November 2003)

Ok  genau das wollte ich wissen. 
Werde dann mal den Code anpassen...

Mfg Nasenbaer


----------

